# 5 gallon bucket watering setup? which nipples?



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

ok, so i have everything for the pvc line waterer with brass nipples but i am not fully confident in them so for now i want to set up a bucket fed (gravity) system one per two cages, with hose and nipples. I would love to hear experiences and which nipples you have settled on. Thank you!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I posted about how I did my system, not quite what you are doing, but the post might be helpful

It's a "sticky" near the to of the poultry forum - it also has pictures of what I did for the rabbits.


----------



## bbjrabbits (Jan 26, 2006)

I use a 55 gallon barrel with a stock tank heater and circulate the water with a ornamental pond pump, I used the nipples from Klubertants, with T and saddle fitting, the only time I have had problems is when it runs low on water it freezes in spots, good luck, Bill


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you macy and bill! off check it out. i am sooo tired of filling the little bottles lol.


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

Once you make the switch you will wonder why you ever had those little bottles.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

But you do need to check the system to make sure the water nipples are working. Usually when feeding, I'll dibble the nipples to make sure water is available. The thing with a watering system is if something goes wrong, you could lose a lot more rabbits than just one. Other than that, though, it's great. I have one 5 gallon bucket serving six cages and it saves a lot of water bottle filling


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

hotzcatz said:


> But you do need to check the system to make sure the water nipples are working. Usually when feeding, I'll dibble the nipples to make sure water is available. The thing with a watering system is if something goes wrong, you could lose a lot more rabbits than just one. Other than that, though, it's great. I have one 5 gallon bucket serving six cages and it saves a lot of water bottle filling


how did you stop the water from leaking around the drain of the 5 gallon bucket? I have a 5 gallon cooler on my set up. and wanted to divide the system, by adding a bucket to one end of the system, but was afraid it would leak.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

If you go to a boat supply place they have things called "through hull fittings" which work really well to attach pipes and hoses to buckets. I had one laying around so I used that, but they are pretty expensive, I think. West Marine sells the half inch one for about $12 which seems a bit much. You could do the same thing with a half inch pipe nipple and a couple of nuts. Drill a hole in the bucket for the nipple, put some plumber's putty on each side, and tighten down a nut on each side. It should hold since there's not much pressure on a five gallon bucket of water. For a rabbit watering system it doesn't have to be "marine grade".

I also used a square plastic bucket. I think Costco brand laundry soap was in the bucket at some point although it had been empty long enough that it didn't smell like soap anymore. What I did forget to install is a removable connector between the bucket and the system so the bucket is "hardwired" right now. Next time I remember at the hardware store I'll pick up a pipe union. It's all in half inch PVC so it's pretty easy to cut and paste the pipes here and there.

The nipples themselves came from Bass equipment. They were $2.75 each along with an eighty cent saddle to sit in and we already had some half inch PVC laying about so the nipples and saddles were the only things I had to buy for the system, YMMV. I put the system drain at the far end of the pipe run, so if I want to drain the bucket it flushes out the system at the same time. Perhaps when I redo the system, I'll put a drain right off the bottom of the bucket. I may also get one of those stock tank valves and have the bucket be self-filling. Hmm, betcha a toilet tank valve would work, too. Have to see what's laying about, I guess.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I was going to ask the same question because we too are getting our shopping list for our automatic watering system. I want a PVC pipe system and not flex tubing.

We also met the same problem in wondering what nippe to purchase. Klubertanz has several nipples available and I do not know which will work. There is about a dollar price difference between them. I'm thinking it's one of these, but could be mistakend Klubertanz has several nipple varieties..

http://www.klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_AutoWater32-36.pdf

LIXIT Â® Model L-130 Stainless Steel Valve Stock No. A001 or Stock No. AD20 (Dew Drop Nipple)

and the Stock No. A220 Pipe Saddle.

Any help? What is the difference between the nipples?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have nipple #Stock No. A600.
and saddle # Stock No. A220.
but when I order to add on to my system I will get saddle #Stock No. A613 they look easier to use.
I've had my system for 3 summers now and it works very well.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

this is a very timely post----I am going to order some today!

thx


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone pls provide images and suggestions on pipe size, height of nipples etc?

thanks!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I listed the part numbers for what I use.
But my cages are against the wall, so the pvc sits on top of the cage and the nipples are in extensions that hang down in the cage. The extesions are plastic so I had to protect them with metal tubes.

Most pvc set ups run on the backs of the cages in a straight line with the nipples sticking into the back of the cage.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

what height do you have your nipples? Assuming kits need to reach them...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I put all of them at adult rabbit height. The really young kits will be drinking mother's milk and by the time they are ready for water, they should be able to sit up and reach an adult height nipple. The rabbits here are English angora so they aren't very big and the water nipples are about 4" - 6" off the cage bottom. For kits, I'll probably provide some cage hung water bottles at a lower level if it seems they aren't able to reach the nipples.


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

i use schedule 40 pvc pipe with an A224 pipe "T". the water valve itself is an AD-20. the "T" and valve come from Klubertanz. 

all of my water lines are ran on the "inside" of the cages. *i've never had an issue with one of the rabbits "knawing" on the piping creating problems with leaks.* if the water lines are ran "behind" the cages on the backside, How would any repairs be made without having to take all of the cages down? assuming they are mounted on a wall, which most are.

all of the water lines are 8" above the floor level and are held in place with "pipe-clips" available from klubertanz. i raise larger meat rabbits, nzw and cals. for small breed rabbits, one could lower the nipple heighth to accomodate the smaller animals.

i have 42 holes that are serviced by one continual water system. it is gravity fed during the spring, summer, and fall. during the winter, i use a pond-pump attached to the water nipple in the inside of my 30 gallon reservoir to provide ciruculation during the winter. the 30-gallon barrel sets inside a "heated" cabinet and warms the returning water to about 85-90 degrees before being pumped back through the system again.

more of an issue than the rabbits knawing on the pipe is their knawing on the water nipple while drinking. they will, over time, wear down the nipple to the point that they may need to be replaced. but this is only on a few of them and it takes several years for this problem to become critical requiring nipple replacement.

once the kits are big enough, you'll catch them crawling up on momma and learning to activate the water valve allowing them to get themselves a drink.

grumpy.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm curious. If you run the system down the back, you have to move cages to get to them and it would be a pain to check them every day. If you run them across the front, the door is in the way. I'm not thrilled at the idea of running along the top. Any thoughts on this?

Forgot to mention, I'm planning a hard pvc system, not flextubing.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The ones I have are at the back and I reach into the cage and check to see that water comes out of the nipple. Although, I open the cages to put big ti leaves, grasses and other food inside, so for me it's not much of a problem. If you had outside pellet feeders, then opening each cage door would be a chore. I also have water bottles hung on the front of the cage and the rabbits usually prefer the piped in water instead. So if the water in the bottles is being drank up, then I check the automatic system.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Paula---I had the same thought!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I run AD20 nipples and AD220 (Klubertanz numbers) for my 18 holes served by a 5 gallon bucket. I fill it morning and evening. The interesting part is that I run the 3/4 pvc along the top of the cage and each nipple is on a dropper off of a T in the line. Each dropper has a 3/4 PVC valve at the end so on freezing nights I can empty the whole system. No water - no freeze up. Thankfully in Texas I only get about 4 weeks of real cold weather each winter where I have to drain the system.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

what did you use to seal the hole in the bucket on top? Assuming this is gravity fed...

You have individual drains on all 18 holes?

Are you running flex or pvc fromthe mail line to the nipple?

thx


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ceres Hil said:


> what did you use to seal the hole in the bucket on top? Assuming this is gravity fed...
> 
> You have individual drains on all 18 holes?
> 
> ...


with the water systems you don't need to have the bucket sealed like with the water bottles. I just set the lid on top to keep dust out.

With my system I have a fitting that allows me to put a hose from the bucket to the PVC pipe. There are PVC fitting at the hardware store for this. I use a black washing machine hose for this.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, so another question. Can one system be set up for 150 cages, with several turns, or would it be better to do more than one? I ask because I want to add a medicator to mine for adding ACV. I would like to have it set up with a float valve and in the winter have it circulating with a heater. My plan is to use pvc.

Sorry for hi-jacking.


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

I ordered more water supplies from k w cages last week. I'm going with 5/16 ID flex tubing, and will be replacing my 3/16 ID flex setup.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I am thinking I might put the heat tape in my line by next winter.

My system froze this week and one of my pvc end fittings cracked.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

pfaubush said:


> Ok, so another question. Can one system be set up for 150 cages, with several turns, or would it be better to do more than one? I ask because I want to add a medicator to mine for adding ACV. I would like to have it set up with a float valve and in the winter have it circulating with a heater. My plan is to use pvc.
> 
> Sorry for hi-jacking.


I visited a 360 doe opperation once, that fella used a toilet tank (not the bowl) and used the standard float valve that comes in em. I forget how many gallons one will hold but that one tank fed all his cages by gravity ( was on an 8ft 4x4 about 6ft in the air) and he listed one of the advantages as being he could medicate the whole heard at once. They used the LIXIT Â® Model L-130 Stainless Steel Valves with sch40 PVC that ran inside and along the rear of the cages, no saddles where used the valves where simply drilled and screwed in, also the doors where hinged at the botom and folded down, I remember this seamed like the best opption as it alowed for easy hands free acess to the bunnies... They also had worm beds under the breeders cages that where very well stocked... I paid to take the tour of the operation and also for a book they put together exsplaining the ins and outs of how and why they do things like they do.. I will admit they had a very nice place and the bunnies where very healthy, def. knew what they where doing.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Smalltime, who was the operation?


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Paula
I will be using several different systems---that way if I have a issue with it I can track the water.

I am going to use a clean rainbarrel with 55 gal capacity. It has a spigot so its easy to hook up to PVC (with teh right fittings of course). Plenty of water as well. I will have it off the ground about 5 feet.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

Ceres Hil said:


> Smalltime, who was the operation?


http://www.rabbitsetc.us/index.html

Check em out...


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Brad, I found that Morton Jones has the nipples for $2.03 each. They're in CA, so shipping shouldn't be too bad, either.

www.mortonjones.com


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have the item number for those? I couldnt find them using the search function


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

nevermind, just found teh 100rv  had to shop by category. So now, i am wondering, is the only upside to using a holding reservoir, as opposed to tying into a spigot, that you can monitor water levels? I had water run to the hutch so i can tie right in. If i do this, What kind of regulator is best? thank you!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I just asked my husband, in order to give you an answer and he said that the tank wouldn't be necessary. I still think it is in the winter so that I can add a heater and a circulating pump. He seems to think wrapping it with heat tape would be fine, but that doesn't solve the issue of the water TO the barn not freezing (we have about 100' of hose). 

All that to say I'm curious about the answer to this too.


----------

